# Venison Sauce for the Crock Pot



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife's Uncle introduced us to this Hor'dourves recipe and we think it's awesome, easy and worth sharing......

We have used both venison meat sticks and ring sausage cut into bite size pieces. To lightly cover the meat in the crock-pot mix, enough liquid to cover them like you would Lil Smokies in BBQ sauce. The liquid is simply 2 parts peach jelly to 1 part mustard. I know this sounds odd at first, but it is a must try. From what I can tell, 1 out of 20 people don't care for it, the rest are hooked !!!


----------

